# Where to hunt?



## reesy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know where you can legally hunt rabbits and squirrels in the UK, surrey area, I mean areas of woodlands etc., thanks


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u have to have permission of land owner or own the land


----------



## reesy (Dec 14, 2011)

ok, thanks


----------

